# pulling the plug on SCI FICTION



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 18, 2005)

Scifi.com has just pulled the plug on the excellent online SF mag, SCI FICTION, with this announcement:



> As SCIFI.COM gears up to expand with exciting new ventures utilizing the newest technology, it will discontinue SCI FICTION, the online publishing division of the site, at the end of 2005.
> 
> In almost six years of groundbreaking online publishing, SCI FICTION and its editor, Ellen Datlow, had an unparalleled record of critical success, earning 10 major awards, including three Hugo Awards, four Nebula Awards and a World Fantasy Award.


 
SCI FICTION was simply one of the finest sources for online SF short stories for a very long time, mixing stories by current stars of the genre like CHarles Stross or Jeff Ford, stories by relative newcomers like MK Hobson and an archive of classic tales by people like RA Lafferty, Eric Frank Russell, Barry Malzberg and more.

It's a shame to see it go. If you'd like to take part in a sort of homage to the site, which involves writing an appreciation of one the many excellent stories it has hosted, go here.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 18, 2005)

Very sad to see any quality site go under


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 19, 2005)

So, are they giving reasons as to why they have discontinued it?


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm not a big SF fan but it's always distressing to see a quality resource removed from the public arena....


----------



## mikeo (Nov 20, 2005)

Rane Longfox said:
			
		

> So, are they giving reasons as to why they have discontinued it?



Because they want to launch "exciting new ventures utilizing the newest technology" clearly.   Shame to hear the site is going.  

They probably cancelled it because it wasn't making them money. I've never been entirely convinced SciFi as an entity is interested in Science Fiction - they're just another money-making enterprise. TV is where they make their money, so why publish things online for (gasp) *free*?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 20, 2005)

I think as a business venture SciFi.com cannot help but to think in business terms with how it operates.

However, considering what a big part literature and aspiring writing seems to contribute to SFF as a genre, I would definitely say they've lost an important limb.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 20, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> I think as a business venture SciFi.com cannot help but to think in business terms with how it operates.



There you go being logical again, Brian.

I think one thing we can be sure of:  Ellen Datlow will not be long out of a job.  There's always work for an editor of her experience and stature.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 30, 2005)

*It sounds like an excellent site. It is a pity that they are discontinuing it.
 I wish I had of found it whilst it was still up and running.*


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

me too 

I hate it, that's like the sixth site this week I see the plug being pilled from.
sad sad days they are


----------

